# Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

Servus Techniker

Ich bin total verwirrt :drunk

 

Läßt sich diese Kombination jetzt kleben oder muß ich das graue (HT-Rohr ?) dazu verwenden. Kleber sollte Tangit werden.

In diversen Foren wird einmal so oder so geschrieben, ich kenn mich nicht mehr aus.

Und zweite Frage: Steckrichtung: immer Muffe (der Teil mit der Dichtung drinnen) in Flußrichtung ?
Habs zwar schon gelesen, aber ....  Ihr wißt, die grauen Zellen :crazy


----------



## Smitie (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?*

Hallo Helmut,

ist schon richtig so, das rote KG-Rohr besteht aus PVC und kann somit mit Tangit geklebt werden. Wichtig ist das richtige reinigen der Flächen, dann beidseitig mit Kleber einstreichen und zügig zusammen stecken, nicht drehen.
Zu der Flussrichtung habe ich es so gelernt, dass das Wasser in die Muffe fliessen soll.
Gruß, Rudi


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?*

Servus Rudi

Jetzt bin ich dennoch unsicher 

In dem Link "Tangit" steht was vom HT-Rohr (also das "graue") und ich bilde mir ein  Jochen hat mal geschrieben, eben das HT-Rohr besteht aus PVC ....

Ach was, ich verklebe das "graue" .... ist ja nicht viel, gerade so viel das ich eine Muffe komplett, bis auf den "magischen Zentimeter" drüber schieben kann.

Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Olli.P (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?*

Hallo Helmut,

also ich klebe die nur noch mit Innotec ein. 

Denn, selbst mein alter BA war damals "nur" mit Tangit eingeklebt und beim Umbau wies die klebe naht Risse auf.
Nun ja, wir haben also den alten BA nochmal mit Innotec nachgedichtet, gereinigt und wieder im neuen Teich wieder eingebaut; 

Dicht. 

Denn beim Zugschieber entstehen durch das aufziehen und zu schieben ja auch einige Kräfte und da wäre mir die Starre Verklebung einfach zu unsicher.... 

Ich hab übrigens alle DN 110 Zugschieber mit Innotec eingeklebt, da dieses elastisch ist und bleibt. 

Der Rest mit der Muffe ist schon so, wie geschrieben wurde, richtig.


----------



## Olli.P (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?*

Hi,



> Ach was, ich verklebe das "graue" .... ist ja nicht viel




mach das blos nich.... 

HT iss aus PE oder sonst irgendeinem rückfettenden Zeugs 

Du musst schon das Orange farbene nehmen.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?*

Danke Olli ... für deinen Rettungsanker 

Also doch das Orangene .... 

Danke nochmal 

Und sorry Rudi, daß ich Dir nicht vertraut habe


----------



## bodo61 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?*

Helmütchen,

HT Rohr ist aus PP und dafür ist noch kein Kleber gewachsen.
Aber das wurde ja auch schon in etlichen Threads durchgekaut.
Auf deinem Foto hast du ein KG Rohr und einen Zugschieber, beides aus 
PVC-U liegen, und das kannst du nur mit einem PVC Kleber(z.B. Tangit) kleben.
Lass dir bitte nichts anderes einreden.
Hab selbst ein paar Jahre in der Abwassertechnik gearbeitet und dort unter anderem PP, PE und PTFE (Teflon) geschweißt. Und natürlich jede Menge PVC verbaut und geklebt.
Ich finds langsam nervig immer wieder die gleichen Innotec Klebevorschläge zu lesen.
Innotec (bzw. ist ja nur der Hersteller) ist mit Sicherheit ein top Dichtmittel um verschiedene Materialien, z.B. PE Flansch mit PVC Folie gegen einander abzudichten. Aber kleben tut da nichts. Und so isses. Ende.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?*

Servus Bodo

Danke .... also Orange (für KG-Rohr) und alle anderen Komponenten (Flansche, Bodenabläufe, Zugschieber etc.) werden mit Tangit verklebt .
Danach die Rohre selbst nicht kleben und nicht dichten (mit Innotec Adhesal) und eben diesen "magischen Zentimeter" einhalten und in Sand verlegen ...
Richtig ? 
Am besten auch keine 90° Bogen, sondern bestenfalls 30°, besser 15° Bögen verlegen (natürlich wenn geht), wegen der Reibung bzw. steigert den Durchfluß.
Richtig ?


----------



## Olli.P (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?*

Hi,



> Innotec (bzw. ist ja nur der Hersteller) ist mit Sicherheit ein top Dichtmittel um verschiedene Materialien, z.B. PE Flansch mit PVC Folie gegen einander abzudichten. Aber kleben tut da nichts. Und so isses. Ende.



Also meine Zugschieber sitzen noch immer (mit Innotec eingeklebt) bombenfest  und dicht im Pumpenschacht und das seit nun mehr als drei Jahren.........


----------



## bodo61 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Bodo
> 
> Danke .... also Orange (für KG-Rohr) und alle anderen Komponenten (Flansche, Bodenabläufe, Zugschieber etc.) werden mit Tangit verklebt .
> Danach die Rohre selbst nicht kleben und nicht dichten (mit Innotec Adhesal) und eben diesen "magischen Zentimeter" einhalten und in Sand verlegen ...
> ...



Hi Helmut, alles richtig.
Natürlich kann es nicht schaden, wenn du die Ränder der Klebestellen nach dem Aushärten noch mit dem "Wundermittel Innotec" einstreichst und mit einem stabilen Klebeband (Panzertape) umwickelst.
Ansonsten wie schon gesagt, vorher mit PVC Reiniger und Papier (wir haben normales Toilettenpapier benutzt) anständig reinigen. Dabei merkst du schon wie das PVC angelöst wird. Fließrichtung immer in die Muffe rein.
Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn.


----------



## bodo61 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Also meine Zugschieber sitzen noch immer (mit Innotec eingeklebt) bombenfest  und dicht im Pumpenschacht und das seit nun mehr als drei Jahren.........



Hi Olli,
hab ich doch nichts dagegen.
Aber ich hab mal gewerblich kleben müssen, teilweise PN20, aber hatte sicher auch mit der chemischen Beständigkeit zu tun. Und da waren eben mal nur säurefeste PVC Kleber zugelassen.
Hab ja auch nicht gesagt, das diese Verbindungen nicht dichthalten.
Nur das Wort "Kleben" passt hier nicht so richtig.

In diesem Sinne, ich muß denn mal vor`n Fernseher.


----------



## jochen (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?*

Hallo



bodo61 schrieb:


> Helmütchen,
> 
> HT Rohr ist aus PP und dafür ist noch kein Kleber gewachsen.
> Aber das wurde ja auch schon in etlichen Threads durchgekaut.
> ...



dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...
besonders der Innotecwahn (bitte nicht böse sein Olli... bin halt mal ein altgedienter Installateur, der etliche Jahre mit PVC Rohren kämpfte) hier im Forum tut mir weh, wie schon geschrieben, als Dichtmittel 1a, aber für fachgerechte Verklebung für PVC nicht der Renner.

Ein Scherz als kleines Beispiel,
Mann kann Innotec zum mauern als Mörtelersatz sicherlich auch nehmen, hält bestimmt, nur wer macht das schon...

@ Helmut...



> ich bilde mir ein  Jochen hat mal geschrieben, eben das HT-Rohr besteht aus PVC ....



mit grauen Rohr meinte ich sicherlich nicht HT- Rohr, das man auf keinen Fall kleben sollte, funktioniert nicht dauerhaft...wenn überhaupt...


sondern GF Wasserleitungsrohr (Druckrohr zB. für die Schwimmbadtechnik) das ist aus PVC und wird mit Tangit geklebt.

Für PVC Muffen-Rohrverklebung ist Tangit (vorgereinigt mit Tangitreiniger) das non plus ultra.


----------



## jochen (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?*

Hi Helmut...



Digicat schrieb:


> Danach die Rohre selbst nicht kleben und nicht dichten (mit Innotec Adhesal) und eben diesen "magischen Zentimeter" einhalten und in Sand verlegen ...
> Richtig ?
> Am besten auch keine 90° Bogen, sondern bestenfalls 30°, besser 15° Bögen verlegen (natürlich wenn geht), wegen der Reibung bzw. steigert den Durchfluß.
> Richtig ?



jepp richtig.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?*

Servus Jochen



Danke .... 

Habts ihn blumbsen gehört, den Stein ..... 

Alles klar


----------



## jochen (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?*

Hi Helmut,

habe mal ein Bild ausgekramt,
und die verschiedenen Varianten beschrieben.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verkleben von Zugschieber, Folienflansche etc. ?*

Servus Jochen

Danke für deine bebilderte Erklärung 

Jetzt ist alles klar 

Bilder sagen mehr wie tausend Worte


----------

